# Fat Daddy (pic heavy)



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey guys I been wanting to work with lignum vitae for quite a while . I wanted to make something that will fill my hand up and be kinda unique. I'm really happy how this turned out. It is an absolute dream to shoot. Lignum vitae, black palm,aluminum, plastic spacers and one piece of padauk. Sanded to 2000. It's cool to shoot,really a fun shooter, hard to miss with it. Wanted to share with y'all, thanks for looking. Here's some pics and a video, also, little bonus about RayShot on video too. Thank yall . D.D.
Fat Daddy slingshot by DougDynasty and review:


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Gorgeous buddy, one of finest finishing!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Doug . That is an amazing looking shooter . The amount of work that went into the detail is obvious . I think you have a winner there .


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

REAL nice, man! Top-notch talent on display in this one...


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Doug she is beautiful :bowdown:


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Doug you are right up there with the best Buddy! Awesome craftsmanship! What a frame!!!!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Pauli (Feb 10, 2014)

That's a very fine piece Doug !! Well done ........


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

You wanted chubby and you got it. I personally love a thick frame. With this one you have a nice balance of elements.

The large fork tip holes and the matching hole on the handle that I thought went through and then I see it is a blind hole.

I see the decorative holes in the middle of the handle four on one side two on the other. This is interesting. More blind holes.

A nice balance of laminations they are not all just stacked up and some are on edge. This is so much nicer than just a straight stack.

So many nice woods used tastefully and not to much. One side with a nice large area of the lignume vitae.

You have created a well thought out frame here.

Then you have shown that it is a competent shooter and it is not just a looker.

Well done Doug!


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

That is simply amazing! The amount of detail that goes into a build like that is astonishing! The patience! Of course others do fancy stuff too, but you just keep it coming on a regular basis. You keep setting the bar higher and higher, and every time you out do yourself. That alone is inspirational . Doug...Wow!


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Doug you really let it all hang out on this one. SOTM top runner for sure, beautiful Doug, really beautiful.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Doug, that is a beautiful shooter, and a great job shooting it as well!

I especially loved the outfit! The combo of shorts, tshirt, hat, and boots are just awesome!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

sweet looking shooter...I like the looks of it~AKAOldmiser


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

!!!


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

WOW :shocked:


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful!!! Wow, I love this one!!!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

How an absolute fashion faux pas like Doug here, is capable of crafting such enchanting work, amazes the hek out of me.....

I don't know what all that stuff is you puzzled together there, but I sure do like it! Your targets don't like it... But I like it! Fine work mister!


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Sweeeeeet&#8230;..very nice Doug&#8230;&#8230;.LBH2


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

You sir have some amazing talent!!!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

How in the living heck do you make slings like that, I can't believe it. I have just enough talent to wash my cloths ..... and you can make incredible art like this .... AWESOME !

wll


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Simply OUT OF THIS WORLD!!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

What a STUNNING piece!!!!!! You're a HUGE craftsman, Doug!!

Best Regards.. Q


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

doesn't get any nicer than that --great craftsmanship ----------


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

That is cool, really looks good.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

SICK!!! uke:


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks to you Doug, I just retired my rasp. Guess I should just go make toast or something.

Jerk. -_-


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

It seems my jaw has dropped to the floor, would you mind picking it up for me?


----------



## deadeye (Jan 2, 2015)

Dam man you continue to blow my mind , wish I lived close you so I could watch build these beautys and learn a thing or two.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Now that's my nomination for SS of the month. What an intricately crafted yet functional ergo design work! By the way Lignum Vitae was used as the leading edge of wooden boat ice breakers it was so resistant. I'd love to know the days time you spend on this...geez it's nice.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That one is a real beaut!!! And you seem to shoot very well with it. Personally, I am not a fan of fat frames, but I know I am in a minority. Great job! Time to put that thing to work on some accuracy badges ....

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks guys. Y'all are the best. I'm glad y'all like it. That means the world to me. Thank u very very very much. I Def did spend alot of time on it. Wasn't sure how it would turn out though. And Nobodo, and Lee Silva, I'll have y'all know that I'm on the cutting edge of current fashion. Cooler fashion than seemless silk lol  and thanks CanOpnener for such an amazing comment. All y'all mean alot to me. Thanks guys for sure


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

That's a stunner 's so cooool
Cheers


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Amazing!


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Great work!


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Stunning piece of art!

Love all the lamination!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Great Job DOUG! Man, I love that Black Palm! Nice shootin' too! This is quite the slingshot!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes Sir, very sweet!!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

A wonderful Slingshot Mate...what a craftsman you have become! Congratz on that, and all the best!


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Doug,

Amazing! Not much I can say that already hasn't been said. You continue to raise the bar each time for yourself!! Beautiful work my friend!


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

I don't usually like it when a lot of pics of the same catty are posted, but in this case I expanded each one as they all seemed to have something going on. NICE ONE Doug, I especially liked that black palm.


----------



## NOTATOY (Feb 17, 2015)

Amazing work! Great attention to details!
So many pieces of wood. You can make a song: wood, spacer, wood spacer, pins, wood, spacer, core....
You get the ideea. :-D

Keep up the good work!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow, gorgeous. Really going after SOTM.

Thank you for sharing, Doug.


----------

